# Starting to Warm Up - House Perimeter Spraying



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

For the last 5-8 years for whatever reason, ants tend to be in the house once in warms up.
No rhyme or reason and it was never like this prior. But it's been a thing every year, different spots every year....

Anyhow, I do think that doing a perimeter spray of Termidor does help. When it was 1st noticed...it would be a whole swarm. After doing perimeter spray the last couple years, it's not like a whole army.

Any of you guys have the same issue once it warms up.

Rainy this week but I'll be doing my app of perimeter spraying next week


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

I use bait stations placed every 10 feet up against the house. I use two different active ingredients and alternate each station. That combined with a perimeter spray every 3 months has worked exceptionally well.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

Never did consider bait stations as I did not want to -draw- them towards the house. No soil drench either (although I think it might help) as I like to keep the micro/macros and worms alive....Just perimeter spray on the surface and well, spring rains are spring rains. If I get extended long rainy days, even though it states no washout, I usually give it a topcoat.

No clue where they are even coming in from but I suppose even the sliver of a opening.
One year, it's ground floor LR. Another year, it will be 2nd floor bathroom, etc.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I used Advance 375a + terro bait stations at my parent's house when I was preparing the house for sale. Worked well enough.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

Your house is a bait station. Bait stations work because they draw them in and they carry the insecticide back to the colony where it kills the queen.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

Ha. EL. Didn't look at it that way, I suppose.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I just subscribed to the domyown pest control subscription. They send out products about once a month and then you spray around the house perimeter.

Ive also done the Fungicide subscription and it worked fantastic.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I've been using Suspend Polyzone and Tekko Pro IGR every 3 months during the growing season around the perimeter of my house for the last couple of years with good success. Using this in conjunction with monthly Bifen applications to the lawn keeps 99% of the bugs out of the house.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

I no longer have ants after doing scheduled blanket Bifenthrin applications to my lawn. My primary culprit was red imported fire ants, in the lawn and beds, and in the house when the soil was saturated from excessive rain. Also occasionally got sugar ants, but no sign of those either.


----------



## Alphaone (11 mo ago)

i use Bifen @ 2oz/gal and Fipronil(Taurus SC)@0.5oz/gal once every 4 months. i spray 6 inches of soil outside the perimeter and 18 inches up. plus under all the siding where it meets the foundation and around all possible entry points i.e. hose bibs/doors/windows/dryer vents ect and the only bugs i find inside my house are dead ones. once a year i'll go inside the house and spray the same mix under the stove/sinks/toliets/fridge as well


----------

